# Cursi



## Istriano

Oi gente,
mandei umas músicas de Ivete Sangalo para uma amiga espanhola, e ela achou Ivete _muy *cursi*._

O que significa cursi? Segundo os dicionários, essa palavra tem três significados:

1. brega


> Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto.


 (RAE)

2. cafona


> Dicho de una persona: Que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo.


 (RAE)

3. meloso


> Se dice de un artista o de un escritor, o de sus obras, cuando en vano pretenden mostrar refinamiento expresivo o sentimientos elevados.


 (RAE)

O que que minha amiga quis dizer? 
Ivete é brega, Ivete é cafona ou Ivete é melosa?

Gracias.


----------



## coquis14

Istriano said:


> Oi gente,
> mandei umas músicas de Ivete Sangalo para uma amiga espanhola, e ela achou Ivete _muy *cursi*._
> 
> O que significa cursi? Segundo os dicionários, essa palavra tem três significados:
> 
> 1. brega
> (RAE)
> 
> 2. cafona
> (RAE)
> 
> 3. meloso
> (RAE)
> 
> O que que minha amiga quis dizer?
> Ivete é brega, Ivete é cafona ou Ivete é melosa?
> 
> Gracias.


 Eu diria que está falando da primeira. Cursi ,também pode dar a ideia de algo velho que não está na moda. O melhor seria você preguntar para ela ,não acha?.

Abraços


----------



## Fer BA

Istriano,

el término cursi varía un poco entre España y Latinoamérica, yo siempre entendería la 3ra acepción y siempre relacionado a cuestiones "amorosas" (a diferencia de España).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Fer BA said:


> Istriano,
> 
> el término cursi varía un poco entre España y Latinoamérica, yo siempre entendería la 3ra acepción y siempre relacionado a cuestiones "amorosas" (a diferencia de España).


 
Totalmenta! A FerBA y a mi nos cría la Reina del Plata, concuerdo con mi hermano porteño.  Aquí cursi es una acción o dicho relacionado a lo afectivo que es exagerado.  Por ejemplo las cosas que se dicen en las novelas venezolanas, o una cartita de amor en papel decorado con perfume..., en estas épocas! Eso es cursi de este lado del río.


----------



## Mangato

Tambíén por acá cursi puede tener ese sentido.  Cursi en realidad todo aquello que por excesiva afectación y delicadeza resulta ridículo.

_Más cursi que envolver un cerdito en papel de celofán._


----------



## olivinha

Más cursilería aquí.


----------



## Fer BA

Olivinha,

fantástico o fio! eu adorei isso da tostadeira do Mickey, somente nos EUA! _tacky, cheesy and corny altogether_.

Como é un termo pejorativo acho que cada sociedade tem uma definição
diferente...

Para mais informação, ademais das coisas que disse a Ivonne, em BA cursi é:
Corin Tellado e Poldy Bird (a essência da cursileria)
Muitos poemas do Mario Benedetti (com carinho e com respeito)
Muitas coisas do Ricardo Arjona (sem carinho e algo de respeito)
My Little Pony
as telas com luz e dois delfins num lago iluminado pela lua
e sobretudo falar de amor usando _tú_ e _tí_


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Fer BA said:


> Olivinha,
> 
> fantástico o fio! eu adorei isso da tostadeira do Mickey, somente nos EUA! _tacky, cheesy and corny altogether_.
> 
> Como é un termo pejorativo acho que cada sociedade tem uma definição
> diferente...
> 
> Para mais informação, ademais das coisas que disse a Ivonne, em BA cursi é:
> Corin Tellado e Poldy Bird (a essência da cursileria)
> Muitos poemas do Mario Benedetti (com carinho e com respeito)Nisso não concordo mas honro sua opinião.
> Muitas coisas do Ricardo Arjona (sem carinho e algo de respeito)
> My Little Pony
> as telas com luz e dois delfins num lago iluminado pela lua
> e sobretudo falar de amor usando _tú_ e _tí_


 
Seguem em vermelho alguns comentários e os ícones (sem ofender ninguém).  Quanto a falar de _tu _e _tí_ nós _porteños_ acho muito além de cursi..., repugnante!  Eu trabalho numa filial Argentina de uma companhia estadunidense e escuto meus colegas falarem com nossa casa matriz (em espanhol) de _tu _e _ti_.  Por quê???????????? É todo um esforço arrancar essas palavras em nós _porteños_ levando tão arraigado o _vos_ que é verdadeiramente _contra-natura_.  Não só fica cursi, nestes casos até denota um conflito de personalidade.

Beijinhos,
Ivonne


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Fer BA said:
> 
> 
> 
> sem carinho e algo de respeito
Click to expand...

O que têm contra o coitado do Ricardinho? Que é isso? 

Agora vejam algo muito _cursi_.

Abraços.


----------



## Fer BA

Amigo Giorgio: 
O respeito pelo Arjona é de caráter transitivo: é respeito pelas MUITAS pessoas que gostam dele e porque ele é um ídolo popular.

Agora, dei uma olhada ao que ele diz:

"Escribí "Señora de las cuatro décadas" antes de los 20 y ahora pienso: ‘Qué cursis y desastrosas algunas frases´. Por ejemplo, lo de ‘esa fuerza volcánica de su mirar´".

_A confesión de parte, relevamiento de prueba_


----------



## Fer BA

Prezada Ivonne,

Benedetti tem novelas maravilhosas e alguns poemas fantásticos, mas também tem alguns poemas....

_Para muestra basta un botón..._
  Mi aire se acaba como agua en el desierto. 
  Mi vida se acorta pues no te llevo dentro. 
  Mi esperanza de vivir eres tú

Eu também trabalho numa filial de uma companhia gringa, isso de falar de _tú_ e _tí _com os irmãos latinoamericanos da para um fio...tal vez em outro forum? tudo mundo que eu conheço (exceto os franceses) aprecia o esforço de falar em outra (sua) lingua, eu gosto cuando os venezolanos ou os colombianos falam para mim de _vos._ 

Beijos


----------



## Mangato

Eres más cursi que el peinado de Corín Tellado.

Eres más cursi que un ataúd con pegatinas.

Eres más cursi que un especial de "La casa de la pradera"

Eres más cursi que un repollo con lazadas.

Os refrães cursis são inúmeros:   Cada _cursi _tem o seu.


----------



## Nanon

Para los que quieran leer artículos de erudición (en inglés) sobre cursilería. ¡El tema es inagotable!



Ivonne do Tango said:


> Quanto a falar de _tu _e _tí_ nós _porteños_ acho muito além de cursi..., repugnante! <...> Não só fica cursi, nestes casos até denota um conflito de personalidade.



Ruego a todos los porteños del foro que me voseen .



Fer BA said:


> (exceto os franceses)


Ninguém merece! 



Fer BA said:


> eu gosto cuando os venezolanos <...> falam para mim de _vos._


A lo mejor eran maracuchos...


----------



## Fer BA

Cara Nanon:

Perdão!, mil desculpas,  não quis ofender  tería que ter sido mais preciso: sempre que eu tentei falar outras linguas que não fossem castelhano com falantes nativos dessas linguas, obteve sorrisos e alento, mas com os *poucos* franceses com quem tentei obteve conselhos de não falar francés a menos que fosse um francés ótimo (e meu francés não é ruim). Estou certo que há muito franceses que não são assim, mas falei desde minha escassa experiência, désolé!!! 

O venezolanos com que falo são caraqueños, não maracuchos (por isso falo do esforço  ).


----------



## Nanon

Caro Fer BA: você não ofendeu não!  O qué é isso, franceses aconselhando para não falar um francês que nem é tão ruim...? Provavelmente era melhor você falar o inglês "global" que poucos franceses (reconheço) falam bem? Isso é transtorno da personalidade, como disse a Ivonne!
Pelo menos comigo você vai obter sorrisos e beijinhos (apesar disso soar _cursi_ , para sair do off-topic) da parte francesa bem como da parte venezuelana do meu ser .


----------



## ceballos

E a Paris Hilton? É um bom exemplo, não é?


----------



## Vanda

aham... voltando ao tópico. Não, a Paris não é cursi, é perua.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O Priberam dá esta definição para _kistch_ que é o que quere dizer a túa amiga com _cursi_:
2.


> _Deprec. _Que é de mau gosto ou não tem erudição estética.


----------



## gatogab

Istriano said:


> *mandei umas músicas de Ivete Sangalo* para uma amiga espanhola, e ela achou Ivete _muy *cursi*._
> 
> O que significa cursi?
> *3. meloso*
> *(RAE)*
> 
> O que que minha amiga quis dizer?
> *Ivete é melosa*?


Otros ejemplos de *meloseria:*


> Eres más cursi que el peinado de Corín Tellado.





> Eres más cursi que un especial de "La casa de la pradera"


----------



## ceballos

Vanda said:


> aham... voltando ao tópico. Não, a Paris não é cursi, é perua.



É perua e cursi.


----------



## Fer BA

XiaoRoel said:


> O Priberam dá esta definição para _kistch_ que é o que quere dizer a túa amiga com _cursi_:
> 2.


 
Caro Xiao:

Mais um termo: _kitsch. _Eu entendo que em Espanha, cursi e kitsch sejam sinônimos, mas não é o caso na Latinoamérica de fala hispana (em geral).

A Venus de Milo, de plástico e com uma luz interior verde fluo, é kitsch e não é cursi. Corin Tellado é cursi e não é kitsch.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero não estamos a falar da diatopia do espanhol. Eu só fixe notar uma definição dum dicionário português que poderia valer para elucidar a questão. _Kitsch_ é um termo técnico das artes na América, como na Espanha e tambem en Portugal. Pero era um indício para apreender o senso do espanhol _cursi_.


----------



## Fer BA

Certo, é o senso do termo cursi na Espanha (que é o origem do fio), mas, como falamos muito do senso de _cursi_ em Latinoamérica, achei que a distinção faria sentido.


----------



## pipoII

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Seguem em vermelho alguns comentários e os ícones (sem ofender ninguém). Quanto a falar de _tu _e _tí_ nós _porteños_ acho muito além de cursi..., repugnante! Eu trabalho numa filial Argentina de uma companhia estadunidense e escuto meus colegas falarem com nossa casa matriz (em espanhol) de _tu _e _ti_. Por quê???????????? É todo um esforço arrancar essas palavras em nós _porteños_ levando tão arraigado o _vos_ que é verdadeiramente _contra-natura_. Não só fica cursi, nestes casos até denota um conflito de personalidade.
> 
> .
> Beijinhos,
> Ivonne


 

Concordo totalmente  contigo.. ehhh quero dizer...com vocé,  cara coterranea.

A mí también me _desacata_ escuchar a nuestros compatriotas fingir naturalidad forzando el uso del "ti" "tu"  cuando hablan , no solo con un español o latinoamericano sino también con alguien de habla no- española. Ya sé que en muchos casos puede ser cortesía  evitar localismos pero aun así me suena también cursi y contra-natura. 

Abrazo


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero no hay problema: yo te trato de tú y vos me tratás de vos, y nos entendemos perfectamente. Adoro el voseo porteño e incluso reprocho a los de esa procedencia que viven en España cuando se fuerzan para tutear. Les queda muy poco natural. Cada cual debe conservar su idiolecto, que todos nos entendemos.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

XiaoRoel said:


> Pero no hay problema: yo te trato de tú y vos me tratás de vos, y nos entendemos perfectamente. Adoro el voseo porteño e incluso reprocho a los de esa procedencia que viven en España cuando se fuerzan para tutear. Les queda muy poco natural. Cada cual debe conservar su idiolecto, que todos nos entendemos.


 
Por supuesto! Quiero aclarar por favor que no estoy en contra del "tu" (Dios me valga!) sino de lo artificial y absurdo que resulta escucharlo de alguien al que no le pertenece ni por naturaleza, ni por opción.


----------



## Fer BA

Fer BA said:


> Eu também trabalho numa filial de uma companhia gringa, isso de falar de _tú_ e _tí _com os irmãos latinoamericanos da para um fio...tal vez em outro forum? tudo mundo que eu conheço (exceto os franceses) aprecia o esforço de falar em outra (sua) lingua, eu gosto cuando os venezolanos ou os colombianos falam para mim de _vos._


 
Herman@s porteñ@s y galeg@s

Creo que he quedado como defensor del uso (empático) del _tú_ y del _tí _y me parece que da para otro hilo en el forum _Sólo Español._

Aún así..

Los intentos asimilacionistas me parecen abominables, eso de estar en España y forzar el tuteo, como el imitar la entonación, dan un poco de verguenza ajena...(otra cosa es haber vivido varias décadas en un sitio y que se te pegue). Lo que yo defiendo es, estando sentado _en BA, _el uso empático y recíproco de los giros y usos de la otra persona. Va un ejemplo. Una conversación con un caraqueño, que comienza con él diciendo "qué hacés, che?" y yo contestando "todo bien, y tú? todo chévere?" Esto es lo que yo defiendo y entiendo como una práctica saludable (otra cosa es llamarse Roberto Enriquez, irse a vivir a los Estados Unidos, teñirse de rubio y cambiarse el nombre por Bob Harrison)  creo que el punto está, como señalan Pipo e Ivonne, en eso de _fingir naturalidad, _uno es natural de donde es y ya. 

Por otro lado....cuando voy a Venezuela como arepas todo el tiempo y ni se me ocurre pedir un bife de chorizo....entiendo que le demos un lugar privilegiado a la lengua...pero hacerlo sede la de identidad?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Fer BA said:


> Caro Xiao:
> 
> Mais um termo: _kitsch. _Eu entendo que em Espanha, cursi e kitsch sejam sinônimos, mas não é o caso na Latinoamérica de fala hispana (em geral).
> 
> A Venus de Milo, de plástico e com uma luz interior verde fluo, é kitsch e não é cursi. Corin Tellado é cursi e não é kitsch.


 
Los perros de Fuss (o como se escriba) son _kitsch_... Y la sección del programa de Pettinato que ya no está más al aire, con Toni Carracedo, el coreano y el pelado jajaja


----------



## Mangato

Esta mañana vi a una senhora que paseaba con una perrita (supongo, porque lucía un lacito rosa) y las dos vestían gabardina a juego, del mismo tejido.No sé si es cursi o es kitch, en cualquier caso me pareció ridículo


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Mangato said:


> Esta mañana vi a una senhora que paseaba con una perrita (supongo, porque lucía un lacito rosa) y las dos vestían gabardina a juego, del mismo tejido. Es lo más cursi que he visto en mucho tiempo.


 
Qué bueno se me ocurrió una idea. Voy a abrir una discusión en Cultural Discussions invitando a que todos cuenten qué cosas cursis pueden encontrarse por las calles o la televisión de diferentes lugares en el mundo. El gusto también es cultural y no es verdad que "sobre gustos no hay nada escrito", es sólo una forma de evadir el tema (lo escuché de un filósofo francés, sabrá por qué lo dice, y cuando me acuerde el nombre lo voy a usar de introducción).

Ya saben, cursilerías todas están invitadas.
Baccio,
Ivonne


----------



## wind_highlander

Cursi, em espanhol, é uma mistura de ''mau gosto'' com "5 colheres de açucar". E mau gosto com melaço! É mau gosto + exesso de sentimentalismo! Da arrepio porque é doce demais!


----------

